# Lightened My P2000 LEM Trigger



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Following directions from Bigbore at HKPro, I replaced the trigger rebound spring on my P2000. It lightened the pull considerably. I got the spring from Numrich parts. It was really simple. There is another spring - the firing pin block spring - that will lighten it up another 1 1/2 lbs or so when changed out. I can't find anyone with this spring in stock, however.

I did this because I found that when shooting the gun at the range my finger eventually got tired and the trigger break seemed hard, affecting accuracy. 

After the changeout the trigger still has a short reset, so I don't see any downside. I recommend this for anyone with the P2000 with the LEM trigger.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Any chance that would effect the force on primers (ie soft primer strikes)? I guess it would not be an issue. Bigbore knows what he is talking about with respect to H&K pistols.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

In truth I haven't fired it yet, but I'd be surprised if it's a problem. I was thinking that would be a possibility if you changed both springs out.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

shouldn't be a problem since you are not replacing the hammer spring.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I shot it yesterday and it was 100%. Much improved over the original.


----------

